# Entry Level Grinder Dilemma



## CoffeeDock4 (May 19, 2021)

Hello everyone,

New here so hopefully I have posted this in the correct section. Firstly, I would like to say thank you for all the fantastic coffee info available here, it's an amazing resource. I have been silently trawling through posts for months now trying to get my head around the wonderfully complex world of espresso and have thoroughly enjoyed the learning experience.

I am hoping you can help me decide on a grinder. I have read countless threads and I'm struggling to come to a decision (hope I'm not repeating previous discussions). I have finally got my hands on a Gaggia Classic Pro and I use an 18g VST basket, both of which I'm delighted with. I currently use a Hario Mini Mill grinder (I understand this is absolutely not ideal) and have managed to pull some decent shots (18g in, 40g out, approx. 28 seconds). I know I need to upgrade my grinder but it has proved a tiresome exercise trying to narrow down the best buy! My original plan was to buy a Smart Grinder Pro (within my budget and seemed like a good entry level grinder) but they have been out of stock for months. The delay lead me to delve further into the forum and I found some poor reviews for the SGP (which I can accept as I know it's not perfect) but more worryingly questions surrounding it after the warranty has expired (repairability? sell on value?). I now have my eye on a Eureka Mignon Specialita. That being said, it would be seriously testing my budget and I'm not sure if it justifies the expense. Should I look at the less expensive Eureka models?

I use freshly roasted beans from a local roastery and enjoy buying different coffees each time. The one thing that I am slightly confused about is single dosing v hopper based. Am I correct in assuming single dosing would suit my needs better as I like to switch coffee? I understand that a single dosing grinder should have as little grind retention as possible, but I can compromise with some retention as I'm on a budget and I doubt my taste buds are currently up to scratch. Also, I pretty much never change brewing method so it would solely be used for espresso grinding.

Lastly, I have not yet modded my Gaggia with a PID or 9-bar OPV spring (I understand these will bring about the biggest upgrade to my set-up) - my plan is to hold out for a few months in order to understand the machine and develop my taste for espresso in the hope that I can appreciate the upgrades when the eventually happen.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Chriss29 (Oct 21, 2020)

Welcome! It sounds to me that a hand grinder maybe your best bet if you're on a budget and like to switch beans. The 1zpresso JX Pro gets great write ups.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Mignon chrono under £200 good grinder might find. A used one for £150 ish

leaves budget for pid etc later


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Manule or facile, id be wary of the crono as theres been mixed review of what its actually for


----------



## CoffeeDock4 (May 19, 2021)

Thank you all for the input!

I've been researching your suggestions and they seem great. I'm now stuck between the 1zpresso JX Pro and one of the more basic Eureka Mignon models. The Facile/Silenzio look like promising options but they don't seem to be just as common as other models - do you think they would have a resale market in a year or so? The Eureka machines appear to be very well built which gives me confidence.

Must admit I am also impressed by the 1zpresso JX Pro though - I had never considered a hand-grinder as an option but it seems extremely quick and efficient.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Hand grinding isnt fun esp harder beans or multiple drinks, bern there done that🤣


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

CoffeeDock4 said:


> Thank you all for the input!
> 
> I've been researching your suggestions and they seem great. I'm now stuck between the 1zpresso JX Pro and one of the more basic Eureka Mignon models. The Facile/Silenzio look like promising options but they don't seem to be just as common as other models - do you think they would have a resale market in a year or so? The Eureka machines appear to be very well built which gives me confidence.
> 
> Must admit I am also impressed by the 1zpresso JX Pro though - I had never considered a hand-grinder as an option but it seems extremely quick and efficient.


 One for sale in Classifieds

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/classifieds/item/76-1zpresso-jxpro/?do=embed


----------



## CoffeeDock4 (May 19, 2021)

Appreciate all the help everyone!

I've set my mind on a Mignon now - I think my days hand-grinding are over for a few months at least! Probably a Silenzio or Facile - not too many 2nd hand floating about so maybe wait for a few weeks before purchasing.


----------

